# Dura-Pen and Swine?



## Heirloom (Jan 21, 2014)

I also posted this in the Pig area, thought there might be different readers here too.

I have a sick gilt. Symptoms are similar to pneumonia or bronchitis. Coughing, labored breathing, lethargic, loss of appetite. I happen to have Dura-Pen from Durvet on hand. It's the 150k penicillin G P and 150k Penicillin G B inject-able stuff. My question is can I use it for swine. It says for beef cattle only, but the ingredients are all found in other swine remedies.

Any vets or vet techs...or even more experienced people....capable of chiming in? Thank you!


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2014)

Please continue discussion in the pig forum:  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dura-pen-and-swine.27871/

Cross posting in different areas of the forum is considered spamming.  Thank you.


----------

